# Bismark vs GF Red River



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

High school state championship game tonight should be a good one.
Bismark has a very well coached team. They are good sized and they play the body well.I believe their phyical superiority could be the deciding factor in the game.The Fargo South coach made a huge mistake in not including checking as part of his game plan.The first check south made came with only 1 minute left in the second period.GFRR is a small quick team and if you dont make them pay their dues physically they will beat you. Didnt see the 3rd period , I figured RR would win and hoped they would because I think Bismark will match up better against RR.
I would really like to see a team from the west win a state championship.It would be great for hockey in the west. 
Go Bismark!!!! :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

No comments ? Must not be any hockey players on this site. You guys must have spent your lives playing with a couple of little balls


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I watched the game and I was glad to see south lose (I live in the South district) I have not heard one good thing about them all year and that showed after the OT goal was scored.

Bismarck will match up good with RR, if RR's goalie played like he did last night the demons will have a long night.

RR 4
BHS 1


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

TK33 I'm glad to see one hockey fan here. I guessing
Bismark 3
Red River 2


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Old Hunter said:


> I guessing
> Bismark 3
> Red River 2


Hopefully thats the case its about time the west gets one. The last time I think the west had one was in '93....i think


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Old Hunter said:


> TK33 I'm glad to see one hockey fan here. I guessing
> Bismark 3
> Red River 2


Most people don't know who my avitar pic is, I love a coach who is not afraid to send out the goons. This should be a good one, I can't believe that johnson kid from RR is an 8th grader. WOW.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

penalties, penalties, penalties

I thought it was going to be barnburner at the end but wow for bad penalties.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Would have been funny if that would have went in 5 on 3! WOW, can't believe RR didn't try and put one in.

Man I forgot how gay they are with the stupid hair.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

They had the chance to make it on the 3 on 5....century just couldn't get it past the 'tender. Its a shame,they were so close on the one-timer with about less than a minute left, i thought they had it but no................but oh well theres always next year. right!? :beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Bismark took too may dumb penalties and RR got away with a few, the goaltender won this one for them again, two nights in a row.

The 8th grader, well I won't say anything but that is the politics in GF.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

I personally played in the game. We took wayyy to many penalties and didn't capitalize when we needed to. Red Rivers goalie won the game for them. We were the better team IMO outshooting them 30 to 9 proves it. but goaltending goaltending goaltending. its a big part of the game. Thats how they beat Fargo South too.

# 18 Ben Peterson


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Ben I thought you guys played well and you are so correct about goaltending! There are good and bad penalties, your team had a couple that hurt them. It was a fun game to watch thanks for the show.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

When will the rest of the state figure out that the home cookin' in Grand Forks is a lot of the reason that they tend to win so damn much???
I know that the have had the better team on very many occassions as well, but there are certainly years where there are better teams that end up losing to them and sometimes youwould think that the fact they are in their own beds eating home cooked foods helps. I know it does for basketball teams. Just a thought.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I would have thought that would have changed by now. 10-15yrs ago that was the way it was up there. The phantom pass interference, balks from pitchers with the slowest deliveries ever, etc. People from GF can say what they want they have the rest of the state against them on this one. It seemed to be more with RR than central.

I definetely didn't see it in the hockey game though, the late penalties were correct, there was a tickey tack call followed up by another tickey tack call later to even it out. GFRR just put more in the net and their goalie was lights out.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Sorry TK, I didn't mean wrong calls, I just meant staying in your own beds and eating home cooked food. I wasn't referring to poor reffing. I honestly believe that home in tournaments mean something in BB, i would think it would in hockey as well.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

djleye said:


> Sorry TK, I didn't mean wrong calls, I just meant staying in your own beds and eating home cooked food. I wasn't referring to poor reffing. I honestly believe that home in tournaments mean something in BB, i would think it would in hockey as well.


My bad,

It would be hard to justify having the state tourney in one place, except that place is the ralph.


----------

